# Dateing Michelin Tyres



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Any ideas on how to tell the age of Michelin Camping Car tyres.

I cant find the usual info i.e a four figure stamp after the DOT symbol.

Any help grate fully recieved before we shoot off to spain

:?


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Thesnail,

The only way I know of dating Michelin tyres is from the DOT code which is the letters DOT followed by 12 characters the last four of which are the date code in the format week number two digits and year two digits. EG. 4404 is week 44 of 2004.

If the DOT code on your tyres is 11 characters the last three digits are the date code in the format week number two digits and year one digit EG. 449 is week 44 of 1999. The 11 digit DOT code changed to 12 digits in the year 2000.

If the tyres do not contain the DOT code then these may not be European/US market tyres and could be for the African market. If so I would advise either speaking to Michelin Technical directly or your nearest good Michelin tyre retailer.

As an aside, even with a good tread the tyres should be replaced at a maximum of 7 years from date of manufacture or sooner according to the condition of the side-walls. I replace mine at 5 years.

Hope this is of assistance.

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## 96414 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

We had a big debate about getting rid of tyres after X years before, The reason this came into "being" was that (some) people leave motorhome on one spot for way to long causing weak spots and the south facing tyres can get sun damage too.

But if the tyres are not in poor condition, there is no reason to ditch tyres at 5 years (or whatever period)

If you want to change (at a date rather than have them checked for condition) then thats your choice.

But tyres do not have a best before date and there is no max 7 years from date of manufacture. I cannot find that thread at moment.

It only came about as an "idiots guide" because new tyres with low miles are not always in a safe condition, but have them checked over regularly if you dont do the miles.


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Who wants to date a Michelin tyre anyway !!


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*No DOT code on tyres*

Thanks for all the replies. But I still have the problem that there is no DOT code on the tyres.

i have emailed Michelin and am waiting their reply.

:?


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*Reply from Michelin*

Just had their reply which i will put below.

Seems that unless the tyre is going to america they don't have to put the DOT
mark and you have to search for the date coding.

Managed to find mine (1600) means the lovely rear tyres with loads of tread will have to go before I shoot of to spain.



Note: The 'DOT code' is required for the American market place. Should the tyre
manufacturer have no intention of exporting to the USA, then technically there
is no need to have such a code on the tyre sidewall. Normally, however, should
the 3 actual 'DOT' characters not be present, the remaining string of characters
is still used for quality control purposes.

DOT code (Department of Transport):
This string of 11 to 12 characters (following the 'DOT') is located on the
sidewall of the tyre, quite close to the wheel rim periphery.

General industry practice is to fit the tyres on each axle with the 'DOT codes'
pointing outwards from the vehicle, being easily visible. Some individuals,
however, fit the tyres with the codes facing inwards - in which case you may
have to search underneath the vehicle, to read them.

These codes allow quality control to be monitored, in that manufacture date,
location & production-line can be identified.

Location of manufacture:
The first 2 characters, in the string, will indicate the site of manufacture for
Michelin tyres.

Date of tyre manufacture:
Regarding the actual tyre age (not vehicle), the sidewall DOT (Department of
Transport) code marking is useful.

The DOT code has changed from the beginning of year 2000:

Previously, the date would have been indicated using the last three digits in
the code:

238 gives week 23 of '88
238< (with arrow for '90s) gives week 23 of '98

The DOT now has 4 digits, being much tidier:

2301 gives week 23 of year '01


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

So your tyres are week 16 of year 2000, they have good tread and unless they show signs of sidewall cracking why would you want to scrap them ? 

Jim


----------

